# English translation of Snöfrid



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

I am listening to a piece by Sibelius called Snöfrid with words based on a poem in Swedish by Viktor Rydberg. Anyone aware of where I might find an English translation of the text?


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

You might try this website:
http://www.recmusic.org/lieder/
It has an impressive number of texts with translation (and not just lieder as the url suggests).

I did not know that Sibelius also wrote a work based on the Swedish legend of Snöfrid. The Swedish composer Elfrida Andrée did a cantata on it, which a friend of mine is researching. Though I do not know whether Andrée and Sibelius used the same text.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Isn't Snöfrid a wonderful piece?
This is the translation in the liner notes to my "Essential Sibelius" set (it's fantastic. Do get it).



> *Choir*
> Snöfrid, how beautiful you are in your silver dress!
> Snöfrid, we are rocking on the waves, bride of my dreams.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Snöfrid is, in one word, AWESOME. More people should hear it.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> Snöfrid is, in one word, AWESOME. More people should hear it.


True. And the poetry isn't that bad either. I should really read some Rydberg.

But can anyone tell me about the legend of Snöfrid? I know that there is a Norwegian Snøfrid (or Snæfríður, but let's not get too technical here), one of Harald Hårfagre's (Fairhar) wives, but I don't know if it's the same one. Nor who this Gunnar person is.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I think I'll listen to this work tomorrow for the first time thanks to this thread.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Aksel said:


> True. And the poetry isn't that bad either. I should really read some Rydberg.


What's interesting to me is that a piece like Snöfrid could have mass appeal. It's gorgeous, melodoc music with a "big sound" that would appeal to those who like sweeping, dramatic music or films scores. It would make great "Sibelius for Beginners." Hmmm, I just don't understand what some pieces are overplayed while other are never played.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> What's interesting to me is that a piece like Snöfrid could have mass appeal. It's gorgeous, melodoc music with a "big sound" that would appeal to those who like sweeping, dramatic music or films scores. It would make great "Sibelius for Beginners." Hmmm, I just don't understand what some pieces are overplayed while other are never played.


Sibelius' choral music (and Grieg's as well, but that is a whole other kettle of fish) is really underplayed. Sibelius' songs for choir should also be played/sung more. Especially Rakastava.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> It would make great "Sibelius for Beginners."


I agree. My friend just downloaded the Vanska Sibelius cycle from Amazon, and his first comment was, "I really liked Snofrid."

And thanks for the text, Aksel. The curse of downloads is no liner notes or words.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree. My friend just downloaded the Vanska Sibelius cycle from Amazon, and his first comment was, "I really liked Snofrid."
> 
> And thanks for the text, Aksel. The curse of downloads is no liner notes or words.


No problem, although I don't really care for the translation. The original Swedish is a lot better.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I think Snöfrid is my favourite Sibelius piece of all, and it has some pretty tough competition.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!  Snöfrid is pretty awesome, I have to concurr. I read online that Snöfrid was performed quite often at the beginning of the 20th century but that it started being played less often sometime in the 20s.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree. My friend just downloaded the Vanska Sibelius cycle from Amazon, and his first comment was, "I really liked Snofrid."
> 
> And thanks for the text, Aksel. The curse of downloads is no liner notes or words.


This is exactly where I have purchased it from too. I have also purchased the Barbirolli 'Complete symphonies' 5 disc box. I am looking forward to spending a few well-spent weeks delving more into Sibelius.


----------

